# Cartier Santos 100 (Real Or Fake?)



## siwady

Hello Everyone,

I got a Cartier Santos 100 as a gift years ago and decided to sell. One of the potential buyers is saying that it's fake.

I have no experience with watches but I have a feeling he is not being honest with me.

Can you tell if it's fake by looking at the below pictures?


----------



## jmsjabb

siwady said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got a Cartier Santos 100 as a gift years ago and decided to sell. One of the potential buyers is saying that it's fake.
> 
> I have no experience with watches but I have a feeling he is not being honest with me.
> 
> Can you tell if it's fake by looking at the below pictures?
> View attachment 12982827
> View attachment 12982829
> View attachment 12982831
> View attachment 12982833
> View attachment 12982835
> View attachment 12982837
> View attachment 12982841


I would say fake. For a start, look at the gaps around the winder and then google a real one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Was it given to you on 'April Fools Day'?


----------



## MarkieB

Needs the tap-test: Hit it with a 14lb sledge hammer, if it breaks it's fake....


----------



## NNeves

Hello siwady,

unfortunately for you the potential buyer is 100% correct.

That's a fake Santos 100.

Best regards,
Nuno


----------



## mikkolopez

That’s as fake a 100 as I can see. Sorry but better off not selling that unless you want to get into trouble .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Fake.


----------



## ttommywatches

Ugh that's a nasty fake


----------



## awarren82

There's nothing like realizing you were wearing a fake Cartier for the last decade!


----------



## jtf8751

Absolutely , it's fake, lettering is even off on back of casing.


----------



## boulekos

Wow you were wearing a fake Cartier without even knowing


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for reviving an old thread.

Closed.


----------

